# Micromaster4 an profibus



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Ansprechen eines Micromaster4 über die durch "DriveES simatic" bereitgestellten Bausteine. 
Ich kann zwar Parameter auslesen aber ihn nicht Steuern, will sagen in Bewegung versetzen.
nuin wollt ich fragen ob vieleicht jemend ein kleines Beispielprogramm für micht hätte, mit dem ich zumindest einen Einstieg bekommen würde um mein Problem zu durchschauen.
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Mfg
Marcus


----------



## volker (28 August 2003)

Marcus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Ansprechen eines Micromaster4 über die durch "DriveES simatic" bereitgestellten Bausteine.
> Ich kann zwar Parameter auslesen aber ihn nicht Steuern, will sagen in Bewegung versetzen.
> nuin wollt ich fragen ob vieleicht jemend ein kleines Beispielprogramm für micht hätte, mit dem ich zumindest einen Einstieg bekommen würde um mein Problem zu durchschauen.
> ...



tja der gute alte mm4 :wink: 
es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten mit demm mm zu kommunizieren.
wenn du den ohne viel schnickschnack benutzen willst könnte ich dir einen auszug aus einem projekt per email schicken.

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

Hallo Volker,
danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. 
Anscheinend gibt es solche Probleme wohl öfter mit dem MM. Bin ich dann froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem das so geht! ;-)

Wenn Du mir tatsächlich einen Auszug zusenden könntest wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.
Dazu brauchst Du sicher meine addi ;-)

mitches@gmx.de

Dank dir schonmal im Voraus für Deine Mail.

MfG
Marcus


----------



## volker (29 August 2003)

Marcus schrieb:
			
		

> Dank dir schonmal im Voraus für Deine Mail.
> 
> MfG
> Marcus



alles klar. mail ist raus.

ps: meld dich doch einfach mal im forum an damit du nicht immer nur gast bist.  :wink: 

mfg


----------



## halorenzen (6 Oktober 2003)

*MM4(440) o.ä am Profibus*

S7 ?

 :?:  Wie sieht denn die "einfache" Ansteuerung aus ?
über PAW Sollwert und Steuerwort übertragen ?

Mich würde interessieren wie ich bei einem Antrieb
z.B. die Hochlauframpe "ständig" öfter ändern muß
ob ich dieses durch die Bit 4+5 "Antriebsdatensatz DDS"
machen "muss" ->dann müßte ich 3 Parametersätze festlegen
und diese über Steuerwort 2 umschalten

 :idea: oder ob es einen "Direkten" Zugriff über (sorry S5 AG-Aufträge)
geht ?


----------



## volker (7 Oktober 2003)

*Re: MM4(440) o.ä am Profibus*



			
				halorenzen schrieb:
			
		

> S7 ?
> 
> :?:  Wie sieht denn die "einfache" Ansteuerung aus ?
> über PAW Sollwert und Steuerwort übertragen ?



wenn du den umrichter nach PPO1 betreibst gilt folgendes:

sollwert in pzd schreiben (sfc15 4byte)
hauptistwert aus pzd lesen (sfc14 4byte)

parameter pkw schreiben/ändern (sfc15 8byte)
parameter pkw auslesen (sfc14 8pyte)

s7-bausteine um einen mm4 nach ppo1 anzusteuern findest du auf meiner HP. (link unten)



			
				halorenzen schrieb:
			
		

> :idea: oder ob es einen "Direkten" Zugriff über (sorry S5 AG-Aufträge)
> geht ?


wie man das mit einer s5 macht kann ich nicht genau sagen. ich weiß im mom nicht welche s5-bausteine dem sfc14/15 entsprechen


----------

